# New Duetto as from today.



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Pics of my Duetto.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Absolutely stunning. I hate you


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

You lucky, lucky, lucky b******.

Good on you, hope the Duetto is all you could wish for and of course nicely paired with a wee Mazzer.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG it's beautiful, just sitting here scheming........

One day......


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks fantastic


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A wonderful setup you have there.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments everyone. Den


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Fair play for taking the abuse so well !

I'll be around to give you some in person









Nice choice Dennis. Did you get it plumbed in yet?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Glenn. I'll be plumbing in a couple of weeks using the Brita Purity C system. Give me a PM when you are coming round. Cheers mate.


----------

